# Help - emergency



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

As some of you may know, i payed for 2 red belly piranhas but left them at the pet shop

i was told to go back today, so i did, they saaid its their policy not to give refunds but i can take the fish

i have now got 2 red belly piranhas sitting in a bucket in my living room without a heater or filter

i know of someone locally who is selling a heater and filter but i cant get to him until a little later

can anybody help? PLEASEEEE


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

You should be able to get a refund, it's trading standards so I would take them back and _demand_ a refund.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

even if they dont offer a refund which they should they should offer an exchange


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> even if they dont offer a refund which they should they should offer an exchange


True, they should.


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

And they certainly should look after them until you are ready to take them.

Who are they *Name and Shame*


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

bit too late for that now... ive got them on my floor, i know i cant just put them straight in warm water, is that right?


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> bit too late for that now... ive got them on my floor, i know i cant just put them straight in warm water, is that right?


Personally I would try and match the tank water to the temp of the water in the bucket then empy a little from the bucket and add a littl from the tank.

I would repeat at 20 min intervals for an hour o so then introduce them to the tank.

Later when you get your heater i would set it to the temp of the water and slowly raise it by a degree o so every few hours until you reach 73-81 F (23-27 C)


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

ok ill keep adding it bit by bit... thanks


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

the water in the tank is just tap water tho... should i not get it to the right ph


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> the water in the tank is just tap water tho... should i not get it to the right ph


How would you do this? 

You want to try to make the water in the bucket as close to the water in the tank BUT very slowly bit by bit so as not to shock the fish


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

I take it you have used aqua safe or something simular to de-chloranate the water?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

no offence, but:

1: why did you put a deposit on them when you had nothing ready for the tank. Yeah if your tank had been cycling then fine but you didn't have a filter or heater

2:Why did you not research them properly before putting a deposit on them? Your tank is too small and not fit for them.

3:Why did you take them home knowing you had no tank for them?.


Sorry I don't like having a go but the whole situation is stupid. You shouldn't have got into this in the first place


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

get that stuff thats in a bottle, that you add to the water to get it right for certain fish?


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

mike515 said:


> no offence, but:
> 
> 1: why did you put a deposit on them when you had nothing ready for the tank. Yeah if your tank had been cycling then fine but you didn't have a filter or heater
> 
> ...


I completely agree but I think that can maybe wait till the poor fishes are ok


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

jonnyboy said:


> get that stuff thats in a bottle, that you add to the water to get it right for certain fish?


Not a good idea in my eyes others may disagree.

Maybe start at the beginning what have you got? Tank size, how long running filter etc


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

ive got the tank and some aqua thing, to make tap water ok for fish, then i was going to add piranhas to tank then in about an hour i could put in heater and pump?


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Can i ask why you don't have a heater or filter?

Your tank should have been up and running and fully cycled before even thinking about getting any fish.


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

I think most lfs's will be shut or shutting now but come tomorrow I would certainly look at finding somone to look after them for you until your ready

Heres a link to shops in your area I'm sure one will be more than happy to help.

Gosforth Park Koi and Aquatics Tyne And Wear | Practical Fishkeeping

Of cause we still need to get them through the night


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

njp said:


> Can i ask why you don't have a heater or filter?
> 
> Your tank should have been up and running and fully cycled before even thinking about getting any fish.


i also agree that a tank really should have been set up but sometimes you just cant help an impulse buy i know i for one have done that many a time with my animals


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> i also agree that a tank really should have been set up but sometimes you just cant help an impulse buy i know i for one have done that many a time with my animals


This is not an impule buy he has already ignored the advice from here Red Belly Piranhas

Its a shame for the poor fishes in the bucket


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> i also agree that a tank really should have been set up but sometimes you just cant help an impulse buy i know i for one have done that many a time with my animals


I agree everyone impulse buys, but fish are different, you are putting them in to a toxic environment when you don't cycle the tank, it wouldn't happen with other animals.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i am very sorry but why the hell did you go and collect the fish when your tanks not ready and wont be mature enough for the red bellys for a few weeks you have totally ignored any advice given ...why didnt you tell the shop that the tank was not ready and have a credit note for the value of the fish ........these fish are now more likely to die if they do live....please do not feed the fish for a good few days when in the tank then feed every third day for a good few weeks also do partial water changes every other day at least ...get a test kit and test daily for ammonia and nitrite and do water changes accordingly and next time listen


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

LDP said:


> This is not an impule buy he has already ignored the advice from here Red Belly Piranhas
> 
> Its a shame for the poor fishes in the bucket


Didnt notice this post well he should have had it all set up first



njp said:


> I agree everyone impulse buys, but fish are different, you are putting them in to a toxic environment when you don't cycle the tank, it wouldn't happen with other animals.


I'v impulse brought a few fish b4 but do have the tank up and running


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> i also agree that a tank really should have been set up but sometimes you just cant help an impulse buy i know i for one have done that many a time with my animals


 
so that's an excuse is it?


Many reps etc can be bought on impulse, because you can get the temp and humidity right in a few hours in some cases.

But with fish the water is the environment. It has to be ready and stable for at least 48 hours. Also the bacteria needs to be present. If the waste builds up too much it's the equivalent of us swimming in our toilet bowl


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess the fishes welfare should take priority for now,but this idiot deserves everything he gets-a complete :censor:.Keep em warm,hope they survive,take them back or elsewhere first thing tommorow.Dont buy any more living creatures until you grow up.You truly disgust me!


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

like i said earlyer mate i have kept piranhas for years and i was importing and selling them for 2 years i have had piranhas in buckets for 6 odd hours with no problems without touching the water or making it warmer at all and from peru into my hands fish used to be in boxs for 20hours and yes its a long time once defra took my fish for inspection and it took 24 hours befor i got them and yes they were all dead bar one, piranhas are very sencitive fish and i no some of you think they are hard but when they get stressed the are acceptable to loads of diseases and if you keep changing the water you will stress them even more so i would leave it know cover them up so its dark as it will reduce stress my saying is you see the fish stressed you will get even more stressed. you need to get a filter thats cycled or some bactinie or cycle its all you can do like i said to you u needed to get a cycled filter on that tank befor u got the fish you could put a new one on there the water will be fine for 2 weeks befor the filter starts to cycle then bang you will have problems ,also the is no point using someone elses water from a cycled tank because the good bactria is in the filter not the water the is no other points i can say as everyone has said them keep us posted also he isnt an idiot as berber king said everyone makes misakes we need to help him out not beat him down like some people do


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

mike515 said:


> so that's an excuse is it?
> 
> 
> Many reps etc can be bought on impulse, because you can get the temp and humidity right in a few hours in some cases.
> ...


 
i wasnt making excuses for him i was just stating a fact its not me with the fish problem so why have a go


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Berber King said:


> I guess the fishes welfare should take priority for now,but this idiot deserves everything he gets-a complete :censor:.Keep em warm,hope they survive,take them back or elsewhere first thing tommorow.Dont buy any more living creatures until you grow up.You truly disgust me!


that's a bit harsh to be fair. Yeah it's something that shouldn't have happened. And yeah if the fish are lost because of this it is his fault. But still no need for personal attacks.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i agree ^^ just keep us posted mate we are hear to help, totally of subject but mick how big is you peacockbass? my Pinima is just over 15" know and he is up for sale with my other fish hear is a link to a vid YouTube - peacockbass and motoro ray,ripsaw catfish and black arowana


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

webby06_2007 said:


> i agree ^^ just keep us posted mate we are hear to help, totally of subject but mick how big is you peacockbass? my Pinima is just over 15" know and he is up for sale with my other fish hear is a link to a vid YouTube - peacockbass and motoro ray,ripsaw catfish and black arowana


 
My biggest bass is my new male. He's just shy of 23".

You should do something with that tank. It's a shame to see such awesome fish in a bare tank


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i have no time anymore so i think its best for someone to have them that has the time to injoy them more than i can shame but it not fair on the fish if you no what i mean my friend danny at tropical imports has some monster peacockbass i will try and find a picture and show you


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

mike515 said:


> that's a bit harsh to be fair. Yeah it's something that shouldn't have happened. And yeah if the fish are lost because of this it is his fault. But still no need for personal attacks.


Its not a "personal" attack as such-i dont know the guy.But who just goes out and buys tropical fish with nowhere to keep them,possibly acceptable if just mis-informed but the guy came on here as part of his research.Its stuff like this that gives the antis ammo,and the pet trade as a whole gets tarnished.Im normally pretty easy going,and have no desire to be one of those who mouths off on forums,but i stand by what i said-Idiot.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

ok then stand by what u think but people make misakes, and i bet you have made misakes befor i dont think its right the way u come on hear and beat people down if u dont agree with it dont post he asked for help you called him an idiot 
this is my message to you anyone that wishes to argue with this bloke


Never argue with an idiot, they will only drag you down to there level and beat you with experience


----------



## jonnyboy (Apr 22, 2008)

ive got a cycled filter and they are fine in the tank now, look really happy


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

webby06_2007 said:


> ok then stand by what u think but people make misakes, and i bet you have made misakes befor i dont think its right the way u come on hear and beat people down if u dont agree with it dont post he asked for help you called him an idiot
> this is my message to you anyone that wishes to argue with this bloke
> 
> 
> Never argue with an idiot, they will only drag you down to there level and beat you with experience


Fair enough,thats your opinion,and ive got mine.End of.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

glad they are ok jonny


----------



## LDP (Jan 16, 2008)

They always do.:whistling2:

I belive nitrites to fish is wat carbon monoxide is to humans anyway I certainly wish you well with them and hope they stay healthy and well.

Don't let pride keep you from asking for help though:2thumb:

You can always PM if your worried about abuse but I'm sure people will put the fish first and not hold back on the advice

There are a couple of larger tanks up for sale in the classifieds and that is certainly something you should be thinking about for the future: victory:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

glad there alright jonny keep us updated


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

been following this i hope everything goes fine. just make sure you keep on top of the water changes.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

if people had followed this thread from the start,you would have known this was going to happen.have to be honest john not much research was done.not just about keeping rbp but fish keeping in general,i think that you was given very poor advise from your lfs.if that was me i would not have taken the fish and taken a loss on my money.

you was very unsure on all the information that was given to you from the start.it dont make you a bad person mate,but i think you now understand the importance of good research.

i wish you luck mate,but please look into things next time.:2thumb:


----------



## beardieman (Jan 2, 2008)

hope you have a big tank mate i had 3 red bellies they grew to a foot long:lol2::welcome::2thumb:


----------



## MrEd (Jul 12, 2008)

not meaning to be harsh but shouldnt you get the fish sorted first? 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snak...body-sell-something-burm-atb.html#post2133791


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/156322-keeping-owl-pet.html

And heres another one,maybe stick it in a budgie cage if you get one....
Suggest all the people that jumped down my throat for pointing out animal cruelty read this guys threads in entirety before passing judgement.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

jonnyboy said:


> ive got the tank and some aqua thing, to make tap water ok for fish, then i was going to add piranhas to tank then in about an hour i could put in heater and pump?


Say's it all for me!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------

